# MDF vivarium...



## flowergirl (Sep 4, 2008)

firstly, i am new here, so hello to everyone!

i have just built a new habitat for my green iguana. it is built in to the corner of a room in my house, with the roof, shelves and other wall made out of MDF. i was told by builders that this material is safe to use (it has been sealed and painted with water-based paint). i want to know if MDF is ok to use considering there will be several heat lamps in the cage. is there a fire risk here? do i need to cover the MDF with anything at all? 

any advice would be really appreciated- this is the first tank i have built and it is turning out to be far more of a stress than i thought it would be! 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Natalie09 (Jul 15, 2008)

it should be fine, will you be having water in there? The only thing is MDF swells when wet and can distort, but as long as its properly sealed with several coats of varnish and some sealant (aquarium sealant) it should be fine, as far as being a fire hazard I dont think you need to worry about that. but Im no expert.


----------



## flowergirl (Sep 4, 2008)

i have given it 2 coats of primer/sealant and a couple of coats of water based paint too. and silicone around the edges. do i need to varnish it as well?


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Definately. Any moisture in the viv and the mdf will soak it up like a sponge. A couple of coats of yacht warnish will be your best bet.


----------

